# Big Snake



## cre8foru (Aug 3, 2014)

I found this BIG Rat Snake yesterday while walking along the Chattahoochee here in Georgia. My first snake of August and the biggest snake Ive found in a while. Id say he was at least a five footer and defnitely not into the flight defense. He wanted to fight. 



Black Rat Snake - Top view by cre8foru2009, on Flickr




Intimidation - Black Rat Snake by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 3, 2014)

Great shot on a beautiful snake.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice pic!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2014)

Cool find!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 3, 2014)

Seeing your pictures again makes my all the more happier that I came back to this forum!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome shots!  Great low perspective and timing!


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 3, 2014)

Great shot, I don't know if they make a telephoto lens big enough for me to get a shot like that.


----------



## ronfritz (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice big snake.  Do we know what it's called?


----------



## Hoss (Aug 3, 2014)

Man he just doesn't look happy with you bothering him.  Great captures.


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice close ups .


----------



## quinn (Aug 3, 2014)

Great find and shots cre8!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Found a Copperhead yesterday. I'll post him up later.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 4, 2014)

Common Black Rat snake

They do have quite an attitude.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 5, 2014)

Good ones!  I can't decide which of the two that I like better.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 2, 2014)

They will freeze or run if they can.  If they feel cornered they will try to scare you away.  I have even had one "charge" me when I walked up on it in an open grassy area.


----------

